# Save HDR settings



## Haduguid (Jun 16, 2021)

Canon R5
Is there a way to save HDR settings so that you don’t have to redo them every time you want to use the settings. Saving to a C1-C3 apparently doesn’t work.


----------



## steen-ag (Jun 17, 2021)

Put your setting on C1, C2 or C3. I have mine on C3


----------



## Haduguid (Jun 26, 2021)

steen-ag said:


> Put your setting on C1, C2 or C3. I have mine on C3


“canon r5 custom shooting mode not available because of the associated function setting, hdr mode” What I get when I try that.


----------

